# Natto



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

DH and I started eating natto in the last 2 weeks. We have developed an appreciation for it, it is inexpensive and seems to help with bloating and weight. Had to get use to the viscosity but no problem now.

Went and bought several pkgs. today and will order a couple of cases in the near future.


While looking forward to Thanksgiving also looking forward to eating natto, gobo and lotus root. It is fun to try new foods and even better when it makes me/us feel better.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I looked it up on you tube.
it doesn't look like anything I would try to eat.
I will just stick to my vitamins and hemp oil..
thank you..
........jiminwisc.....


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Natto is high in vitamin K and is supposed to help remove calcium from arteries and other soft tissue. It works in conjunction with magnesium and vitamin d.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)




----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes Hermit John... that is is totally accurate... I will say the packets only have about a tablespoon of fermented bean. And they provide a sauce that you mix into the bean which is then sort of used as a condiment to rice. We add an egg and maybe some kimchi and have it for breakfast.

Jim, I have eaten czarnina and enjoyed it but probably will never eat it again. We all are individual.

Moonriver it does affect INR levels but so far not drastically for us because of the limited amt. eaten. 

Where I buy the natto it is about 2.50 for a pkg. of 3. If you look at lifespans Japan has very long life spans. It's only when folks come to America and eat a typical American diet that weight goes up along with blood pressure, diabetes and heart disease. 

Just wondering if anyone else ate natto and how do you incorporate into your diet.


----------



## mnmsmom (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife and kids eat it occasionally but I can't get past the mushy bean texture. My 9 year old daughter LOVES it. It's one of the few foods we can get her to eat without a fuss(she's very picky despite all our efforts).


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

mnmsmom said:


> My wife and kids eat it occasionally but I can't get past the mushy bean texture. My 9 year old daughter LOVES it. It's one of the few foods we can get her to eat without a fuss(she's very picky despite all our efforts).


Curious if your 9 yr. old stays healthier than the rest of the family or not so much...

DH had his this am in a Tumoro tortilla with two eggs and some Penseys Forward spice mix.


----------

